# ADS FREE Webinar - What did you learn?



## RhineStone (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you have a leather harness? Would you like a leather harness? ADS is hosting a FREE webinar on harness construction and care. Here is the description:

"A good quality harness is an investment that can last you your entire driving career, but can you recognize the difference between a good harness and a great harness? Greg Hunt, owner of Hunts Harness will share his more than 35 years of knowledge on the construction, material quality and overall maintenance of a leather harness from a harness makers point of view."

To reserve your "seat" at your computer, see this website: http://www.americand...rg/webinars.asp

Myrna

ADS Midwest Regional Director


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 2, 2011)

The only problem is that's 7PM a couple of time zones over. I'm on the west coast and won't be home from work in time! Will they be putting it on the website afterwards?

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, like most other webinars.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 11, 2011)

So, for anyone that watched last night, what were your big "ah-ha's"?

I found the full collar discussion interesting, especially using the chain for a single and a kidney link for a pair.

What are some other topics that you would like to see covered? I will pass on your suggestions.

Myrna


----------



## Christie (Mar 11, 2011)

I watched and I love it! I enjoyed the discusion of how the details are made and the differences. He was very interesting to listen too, even in the basics of all basics. I only wish I could replay.






Christie


----------



## Al B (Mar 11, 2011)

I learned that at 7:05 with it just getting ready to start my connection dropped and I didn't get it restored until the hardware discussion. I'm sure I missed some very informative parts but over all it was an excellent, too short, presentation.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 11, 2011)

You might have already guessed, I learned everything! That presentation was excellent and interesting. Unfortunately our internet was down the first 15 minutes and it took another 6 or 7 minutes to get everything up and running to listen. I was so upset. I am assuming I can access and listen to archived webinars or not?


----------



## My2Minis (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there a way to see a recorded version? I tried to log on last night but couldn't connect.


----------



## Al B (Mar 11, 2011)

My2minis and rubyviewminis, just out of curiosity, who do you use to connect to the internet. I got knocked off, my network showed still connected but I was getting DNS errors and had to go to a different PC to reconnect.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 11, 2011)

Like all ADS Webinars (or at least most), the recorded harness presentation will be posted in the Archived webinars on the ADS webpage eventually. There has to be some editing done first to take out unnecessary parts, so it may be a while.

Myrna


----------



## My2Minis (Mar 11, 2011)

Al B said:


> My2minis and rubyviewminis, just out of curiosity, who do you use to connect to the internet. I got knocked off, my network showed still connected but I was getting DNS errors and had to go to a different PC to reconnect.


I was using Firefox on my Mac. I got a window open for Gotomeeting, closed it because it was before 5 pm, then tried to open it again and just got an error message every time I clicked on the link. My network showed it was working but I couldn't connect to the webinar.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 11, 2011)

I use Firefox on my crappy old Dell. It still keeps ticking.......I didn't have any problems, just our ISP is Frontier and one never knows when it will go out around here. But the connection was clear. I really enjoyed it. Thanks Myrna, I can't wait until it is available so I can hear the first part I missed.


----------

